# 64 Bit Midi Filter.



## YoungCee (Aug 18, 2013)

Greetings. 
So Hey I seem to be having an issue with my midi controller " Axiom 49 pro "
The problem is that it sends loads of unwanted midi data " Pitch bend " to my Daw " Studio one "
Which seems to be the on going problem for a lot of people using M-Audio controllers.
What I would like to know is do any of you know a 64bit Midi filter that can filter out Pitch Bend data? 
Ive tried Midiox which works great but does not show up as an Midi output option via my Daw. 
Or does anyone know of a way i can do it via my Midi Controller.
Or last does anyone know of a way i can do it from inside my daw?
Ive looked at the options but midi filtering doesn't seem to be an option in studio one. At least not to where in I can filter out the pitch bend data. 

Any Suggestions will help. 
Thanks. 

P.S.
If you are experiencing an issue in your daw to where in the pitch of your instruments is altered. 
Then your having the same problem Im having.


----------



## bwherry (Aug 18, 2013)

TransMIDIfier (link in my sig) has an "Ignore Pitch Change" transform that you can use for this. Link has more info and a YouTube video with some simple demos.

HTH!

Brian


----------



## YoungCee (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks will try this out now. Will it show up in my daw?


----------



## bwherry (Aug 18, 2013)

YoungCee @ Sun Aug 18 said:


> Thanks will try this out now. Will it show up in my daw?



You'll need to use a virtual MIDI cable solution, like loopMIDI on Windows or the IAC Driver on Mac. What DAW are you using, and Mac or Windows? (please don't say Logic on Mac...)


----------



## YoungCee (Aug 18, 2013)

Studio one. on PC.


----------



## bwherry (Aug 18, 2013)

YoungCee @ Sun Aug 18 said:


> Studio one. on PC.



I haven't used Studio One, but if you can exclude MIDI ports from a MIDI track's "All MIDI Inputs" (or whatever Studio One calls it) you should be good to go. I like loopMIDI (http://www.tobias-erichsen.de/software/loopmidi.html) for my virtual MIDI cable solution on Windows. Install it and create a virtual input. Also put the loopMIDI shortcut in your "Startup" folder so it will start when Windows starts.

In TransMIDIfier, create a new setup and add an input, receiving its MIDI from your MIDI keyboard. Set the output to the virtual MIDI cable. Add an "Ignore Pitch Change" transform to filter out the wacky pitch change messages. Save the setup. Now in Studio One, remove your MIDI keyboard from the "All MIDI Inputs" option (however that's done) so your MIDI keyboard's output will only be going through TransMIDIfier, and not directly to the DAW. Now your MIDI tracks should be receiving all messages except for pitch change. (you can Ctrl+click on the "Ignore Pitch Change" transform to bypass it, for those times - if any - when you want the pitch change messages to pass through) I've attached a screen shot of what this simple setup will look like. Hope this helps!

Brian


----------



## YoungCee (Aug 19, 2013)

Gonna send you a very nice donation. Took me a little while to get but its exactly as you explained. Pretty Great product man....
Im gonna refer people to this product.


----------



## bwherry (Aug 19, 2013)

Excellent, glad it worked for you - and thanks! 

By the way, if you want to try the 2.0 beta, send an email to the support address in the about box. Some nice new stuff is in there...

Brian


----------



## YoungCee (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks bro. Sent you an email.


----------

